# Deron Williams Expected to Sign on Until 2013-2014



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> As early as a minute after midnight on July 1, the Jazz can offer Deron Williams a five-year contract worth upwards of $80 million, a deal that could keep the third-year guard in Utah through the 2013-14 season.
> 
> It would be a defining moment for the franchise, but if Saturday was any indication, it should be little more than a formality.
> 
> ...


http://www.sltrib.com/jazz/ci_9299434

Great news for Jazz fans.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lock him up! :yay: I want to see the deal done by July 2nd.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO... Says everyone outside of Utah.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sloan probably delayed his retirement because of him haha.


But yeah, no doubt this was going to happen.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Any updates yet?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's going to get done soon. 

*Williams, agent to attend contract meeting*



> Deron Williams and his representatives have scheduled a meeting with the Jazz next week to discuss a potential $90 million contract extension.
> Williams' agent, Bob McClaren, would not say when the meeting would take place, though it is expected to be Wednesday or Thursday, after Williams returns from vacation. It will take place in Salt Lake City, with McClaren flying in from Houston.
> Jazz general manager Kevin O'Connor has declined all comment concerning negotiations. Williams could sign an extension as early as Wednesday, after the NBA's July moratorium on free-agent signings expires.
> McClaren said Williams would attend the meeting. "I think that it's very important," McClaren said. "This is one of the most important decisions of his career, and I think he should be a party to some, if not all, of the discussions."


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Deron, there's still time to sign with a team with an actual chance to win a ring. Don't do it! (sorry Jazz fans)


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ :azdaja: Jazz in 2009!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jazz have a better shot than most teams.

It's not like he can sign elsewhere anyway. He's not a FA, he's just signing an extension.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> Jazz have a better shot than most teams.
> 
> It's not like he can sign elsewhere anyway. He's not a FA, he's just signing an extension.


Extending his stay in always a bride's maid not a brideville.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

NO signed Paul right after they were allowed to offer the extention. Why hasn't Deron . . . is something up?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Jazz have a better shot than most teams.
> 
> It's not like he can sign elsewhere anyway. He's not a FA, he's just signing an extension.


Not when Boozer leaves next year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Not when Boozer leaves next year.


But Boozer's on this team right now. Next yr, doesn't matter til then.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> But Boozer's on this team right now. Next yr, doesn't matter til then.


It matters if you're Deron signing you're life away to the state of Utah. :sour:


----------



## little_friend (Jan 4, 2008)

Deron wants to make sure the team is faithful in keeping the pieces that go along with him before committing long-term. The Jazz would be stupid to let this summer pass without convincing D-Wil to extend. bigIF he doesn't, next year, NW rival Portland have all the budget for him. Even so, Blazers may spend their cap for a max SF (dont know whos available) instead, especially when the Roy/Bayless/Rudy backcourt of combo guards shows promise next year and defy convention. 

the future of the West: Utah, NO, Lakers, Blazers


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

stevemc said:


> It matters if you're Deron signing you're life away to the state of Utah. :sour:


Yah, I can agree with that.  If Boozer leaves its going to have somewhat of a ripple effect I would imagine. Deron should be awfully careful about signing that extension to a team that may not exactly be contending a few years from now. Nothing against Utah, because they are great right now, however if Boozer bolts to be in Miami like everyone is forecasting, that means players like Kirilenko (who is washed up anyway), Okur, Williams are going to have second thoughts about hanging around a small market team surrounded by a fanbase of deranged....carnies...

Williams could quite possibly decide to just keep the rookie contract, lose around 10m in the next year or so and be able to decide a year from now what he wants to do. He could just decide to keep his options open with the rumors around Boozer.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Still no contract huh?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

stevemc said:


> Still no contract huh?


He just signed it.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> He just signed it.


Deron's championship chances are now next to none. I can't see management keeping their side of this since few players even care to play in Utah.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't buy that bull****. They've gotten plenty of players to go there before. Some of you act like you'll get some kind of airborne disease by going there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Utah went to the Western Conference Finals in 2007. They also have made the playoffs something like 25 out of the last 27 years. They'll be fine. You act like if Deron went somewhere else, he could win a title guaranteed. Don't work like that.


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> I don't buy that bull****. They've gotten plenty of players to go there before. Some of you act like you'll get some kind of airborne disease by going there.


some of these replies are pretty harsh. i think there are few players who care about where they're playing in terms of geography, history and nightlife (shaq, pierce, davis) as opposed to who's giving them the best chance to win and the most money. the jazz have a great gm, a great coach and a solid core. i think that appeals to him more than the l.a. clippers, for example.


----------

